# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Все мужики сволочи

## Irina

*Все мужики сволочи*

Расхожее выражение о том, что все мужики (парни) – сволочи и козлы, часто употребляется нами, женщинами и девушками, в приватных беседах с приятельницами и знакомыми. Как часто мы вспоминаем «добрым словом» гнусных особей мужского пола, сидя за бутылочкой вина с любимой подружкой и жалуясь на нелегкую женскую долю. Но так ли это? Все ли мужчины таковы?

Рассмотрим шуточный пример, вычитанный мною в книге некоего Л.Иванова.

Представьте поселок, в котором живут 100 мужчин и 100 женщин, не состоящих в браке друг с другом. 100 мужчин делятся в следующей пропорции: 10 – бабники и гуляки, 90 – домоседы. Через некоторое время бабники отмечаются у всех женщин поселка. После этого туда приезжает социолог и просит женское население описать портрет типичного мужчины-жителя поселка. И они все пишут: «Бабник, пьяница, сволочь». Почему? Каждая из них статистически права, она говорит: «У меня было 10 мужчин, все оказались именно такими».

Будет ли это действительно средний арифметический житель поселка? Ни в коем случае! Но положительных домоседов-то они не видели! Этот принцип в науке носит название «принцип наблюдательной селекции».

К сожалению, нам, тем, кто плохо знает наблюдательную селекцию, это заменяет объективную реальность.

*Девушки, желаю всем нам не путать реальность с видимостью и быть более наблюдательными!*

----------


## vova230

Очень точно замечено. Совсем как наблюдается в поликлинниках. Сидишь дома и вроде все нормально, все здоровы, а придешь в поликлиннику, там такие толпы, что создается впечатление всеобщей эпидемии.

----------

